# Oklahoma Joe Longhorn Charcoal/Gas Smoker and Grill



## dietz777 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, I am in the market for a combo gas/charcoal smoker grill. I have found the Oklahoma Joe Longhorn Charcoal/Gas Smoker and Grill for $400.00 and it seems to be pretty good. My goal of having a combo grill is so that I can still grill burgers, brats, corn, veggies, steaks, potatoes etc. My apartment complex only allows Gas grills, therefore I have to get creative and get a combo grill. I will still use charcoal at times and smoke with it, I just need the gas part in case they mess with me. I still want to be able to do small smoking on it, rack or ribs, a small brisket or a pork butt. I am looking to spend $200-$400 at the most. Let me know what ideas you guys may have. I am attaching a picture one I also found at lowes, it was $200 a month ago but now it is back to $300. and a Charbroil at Home Depot. Thanks

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/cha...horn-charcoal-gas-smoker-and-grill/pid-671253













10206925.jpg



__ dietz777
__ Jul 7, 2014






http://www.samsclub.com/sams/hybrid...paign=rr&sn=ClickCP&campaign_data=prod3920115













0007874202512_A.jpg



__ dietz777
__ Jul 7, 2014






http://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinkman...arcoal-Grill-and-Smoker-810-3821-SB/202664595













5daa370b-dfd5-4b76-9538-d98c9e2ffbe6_400.jpg



__ dietz777
__ Jul 7, 2014


----------



## smoking kennedy (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey.  Did you ever get one of those that you listed in the pics?  I'm also looking to purchase that type as right now I have a Brinkmann vertical. If so, let me know how you like it and if you made any mods.  Thanks!


----------



## gary s (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a Gas grill  and a smoker  seprate units   Not sure if you would ever get the results or be happy with a combo unit   Just saying

Gary


----------

